# Http POST liefert kryptischen Content



## monsterfresse (9. Mrz 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

über eine Socket-Verbindung setze ich einen Http Post ab, um ein automatisches Login zu ermöglichen. Nun muss sich auf Seiten des Servers aber irgendwas verändert haben, denn plötzlich bekomme ich als Antwort kein HTML mehr, sondern nach dem Header irgendwelche kryptischen Zeichen. Ich vermute, dass es mit einer Weiterleitung zu tun hat. Auf der Weiterleitungsseite muss man nochmal ein POST absetzen, hier benötigt man aber einen Wert des Servers als Antwort auf den vorhergehenden POST. Hab nun keine Ahnung, wie ich den herbekommen könnte, da ich ja nur diese unleserlichen Zeichen geliefert bekomme.

Klingt alles nicht so schlüssig, aber vielleicht hat ja jemand von Euch trotzdem nen Vorschlag.

Viele Grüße


----------



## musiKk (9. Mrz 2009)

Kryptische Zeichen? Geht der Login vielleicht über eine SSL-Verbindung?


----------



## monsterfresse (9. Mrz 2009)

nee.. kein ssl; sollte mich ja sehr sehr wundern. was ich bekomme sieht folgendermaßen aus:

HTTP/1.1 200 OK
Date: Mon, 09 Mar 2009 22:48:26 GMT
Server: Apache/2.2.9
Vary: Accept-Encoding
Content-Encoding: gzip
Content-Length: 723
Keep-Alive: timeout=5, max=100
Connection: Keep-Alive
Content-Type: text/html

..... Zeichensalat

Grüße


----------



## musiKk (9. Mrz 2009)

Dann schau dir mal das Feld hier an: _Content-Encoding: gzip_


----------



## monsterfresse (10. Mrz 2009)

dann wär das schon mal geklärt.. vielen Dank!


----------

